
Sony is locking Fortnite accounts to PS4 - makolodz
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/06/sony-is-locking-fortnite-accounts-to-ps4-and-players-are-mad/
======
makolodz
This is not only banning cross play. How this works: if you ever link your
Epic account with you PSN account (even if it was created on PC), it will be
locked and you will not be able to use it on Nintendo Switch for example, even
if you later unlink it from PSN.

